# أحجز تذكرتك علي طيران القطرية وطيران ناس طيران الاماراتية بأقل واحلا الاسعآر



## محمد رشاد (18 ديسمبر 2013)

الاخوة المسافرون نبدأ معكم بدآية مشرقة بإذن الله

وكما عودناكم بعروضنا المستمرة والخاصة بنا ,,
إليكـــــم العرض الأقوى ..

(( خصم 40 % من سعر التزكره الاصليه)) !
على الخطوط الجوية الاماراتيه .. والخطوط القطرية الجوية .. والوفتهانزا الألماني ..

حسبه.. او مثال بسيط // .. ساوينا بحث لرحله علي الخطوط الأمارايتة .. وطلع سعرهآ الاصلي : 3000ن فقط ..ريال سعودي .. معانا يصير سعرهآ بعد الخصم 1400 ريال فقط

للحجز والاستفسار عبر


الجوال ..
00970599692320
لتواصل رقم واتس اب
البريـد
[email protected]​


----------



## محمد رشاد (27 يناير 2014)

*رد: أحجز تذكرتك علي طيران القطرية وطيران ناس طيران الاماراتية بأقل واحلا الاسعآر*

العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن ..


----------



## محمد رشاد (27 يناير 2014)

*رد: أحجز تذكرتك علي طيران القطرية وطيران ناس طيران الاماراتية بأقل واحلا الاسعآر*

الاخوة المسافرون نبدأ معكم بدآية مشرقة بإذن الله

وكما عودناكم بعروضنا المستمرة والخاصة بنا ,,
إليكم العرض الأقوى

(( خصومات من سعر التزكره الاصليه)) !

على الخطوط الجوية الاماراتيه .. الخطوط القطري و ناس الجوية .. والوفتهانزا الألماني ..

حسبه.. او مثال بسيط // .. ساوينا بحث لرحله علي الخطوط الأمارايتة .. وطلع سعرهآ الاصلي :6000 فقط ..ريال سعودي .. معانا يصير سعرهآ بعد الخصم 4000 ريال فقط

للحجز والاستفسار عبر

الجوال .. ..

00970599692320

لتواصل رقم واتس اب

00970599692320
البريد
[email protected]


----------



## محمد رشاد (28 يناير 2014)

*رد: أحجز تذكرتك علي طيران القطرية وطيران ناس طيران الاماراتية بأقل واحلا الاسعآر*

العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن ..


----------



## محمد رشاد (5 فبراير 2014)

*رد: أحجز تذكرتك علي طيران القطرية وطيران ناس طيران الاماراتية بأقل واحلا الاسعآر*

العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن .. 
العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن .. 
العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن ..


----------



## محمد رشاد (13 فبراير 2014)

*رد: أحجز تذكرتك علي طيران القطرية وطيران ناس طيران الاماراتية بأقل واحلا الاسعآر*

العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن ..


----------



## محمد رشاد (16 فبراير 2014)

*رد: أحجز تذكرتك علي طيران القطرية وطيران ناس طيران الاماراتية بأقل واحلا الاسعآر*

العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن ..


----------



## محمد رشاد (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: أحجز تذكرتك علي طيران القطرية وطيران ناس طيران الاماراتية بأقل واحلا الاسعآر*

العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن ..
العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن ..
العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن ..
العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن ..
العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن ..


----------



## محمد رشاد (23 مارس 2015)

*رد: أحجز تذكرتك علي طيران القطرية وطيران ناس طيران الاماراتية بأقل واحلا الاسعآر*

اعزائي الكرام

أتابع معكم الخصومات على طيران الامارات



للبيع تذاكر الطيران الاماراتي والقطريه لاوربا وامريكا وجاكرتا ودبي وجميع الدول بشكل عام بارخص من السعر الاصلي

(( في حال الجديه بالحجز أرسآل المعلومات ادنآه بالواتس أب ااو علي الاميل لكي نقوم بأعطائك الاسعآر وتفاصيل خط سير الرحله )) 

1- اسماء المسافرين ثنائية أو ثلاثية 
2- وجهات السفر ( من - الى ) 
3- تاريخ السفر ووقته ((حسب توفر الرحلات بعض الرحلات على مدار الساعه وبعضها محدوده رحله او رحلتين 

الحجز اللي اسويه لك حجز مؤكد 100% بأذن الله تعالى



تذكرة جدة بانكوك 2000 ريال سعودي للشخص البالغ 


تذكرة الرياض بانكوك 1500 ريال سعودي للشخص البالغ

تذكرة جدة لندن هيثرو 2200 ريال سعودي للشخص البالغ

تذكرة الرياض لندن هيثرو 2000 ريال سعودي للشخص البالغ

لمزيد من الاستفسار يرجى التواصل معنا على الايميل التالي

[email protected]

او التواصل على الرقم التالي

00970599692320

انتظروا منا كل جديد


----------

